# Beta and Guppy's please look



## Silvestie (Sep 5, 2015)

So my girlfriend I just brought some Guppy's to add to her tank and we are wondering if we should separate the beta. It's a 130L tank. What do you guys think?


----------



## Zincubus (Sep 6, 2010)

Mmmmmm not really clued up on guppies as I've always been attracted to the weird and wonderful or way out Fish .

I do know that the male Guppies will hound the female ones to death , rather than eating they just try and mate with any available females so I've seen suggestions of one male guppy to at least three females - down side is that the females are pretty drab looking especially compared to the extremely beautiful male ones . 

As regards Bettas , are we talking a male Siamese Fighter ??


----------



## Silvestie (Sep 5, 2015)

yeah Siamese fighters


----------



## Zincubus (Sep 6, 2010)

Silvestie said:


> yeah Siamese fighters



Fighters ..... As in ONE male and numerous females ???


----------



## Zincubus (Sep 6, 2010)

Back to the guppies , I know many who just keep loads of male guppies and no females at all ...


----------



## Silvestie (Sep 5, 2015)

Zincubus said:


> Fighters ..... As in ONE male and numerous females ???


It's just one male fighter


----------



## Zincubus (Sep 6, 2010)

Silvestie said:


> It's just one male fighter



I don't THINK there'd be a problem with having them together , you could always try it but keep a close watch for 30 minutes or so .

I that a lot of fish will nip and tear the long , flowing Fighter fins especially some forms of Tetras ...


----------



## KIMB00P (Mar 7, 2016)

Guppies swim in groups together, so they might try to swim near the beta and the beta will attack. I would separate them.


----------



## wilkinss77 (Sep 23, 2008)

KIMB00P said:


> Guppies swim in groups together, so they might try to swim near the beta and the beta will attack. I would separate them.


Yes- both could attack each other- the guppies might nip the betta's fins, & the betta will retaliate in kind.


----------



## SnakeLover89 (Feb 10, 2016)

Usually guppies and bettas aren't a good mix as guppies can sometimes nip at the betta's fins and cause stress.


----------



## DazedRogue (Feb 25, 2016)

It's a risk, guppies are NORMALLY placid and won't nip, but they are greedy and may think the Betta's fins are food. If you try this them keep an eye on them. I've done it myself in a 2ft Display tank myself many moons ago and had no problem. Though keep in mind the Betta may sometimes have a bit of a go at the guppies if they bother it though that shouldn't be too much of a problem as in theory the guppies will stick to the top and middle levels and the betta should stick to the bottom unless coming up for air.


----------



## FighterFish (May 21, 2016)

I have kept (and still do to an extent) fancy and common guppies and male fighter fish together for some years now, and I've never had any problems, despite having a range of guppies in the tank over the years. I currently have one old female in with my tricolour fighter fish, Prince, and they don't take a blind bit of notice of each other. I'd say go for it. In a tank that size there should be plenty of room for them to have their own areas and escape from chases or similar. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## FishForLife2001 (Sep 23, 2014)

Guppies need hardwater to thrive and fighters soft so it isn't ideal to keep them together anyway. Then there is the risk of fin nipping as mentioned.

Sent from my Nexus 4 using Tapatalk


----------



## FighterFish (May 21, 2016)

FishForLife2001 said:


> Guppies need hardwater to thrive and fighters soft so it isn't ideal to keep them together anyway. Then there is the risk of fin nipping as mentioned.
> 
> Sent from my Nexus 4 using Tapatalk




Fair enough, I guess I may just have a parameter of water which both species favour then, either way wouldn't want to mis-advise!


----------

